# Stuffed animal nursing



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby has a stuffed frog that she has had since she was about 10 weeks old. She nurses on it all the time. It's pretty funny. There are times where she's about to bed down and will hunt around the room, find her frog, and lay down and nurse from it. It is definitely her comfort toy.

I took a video of it just a few minutes ago. She really gets into it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4EfMJyyKwY

Anyone else have a pup that does this?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles used to suck on his toys when we first got him and would even do it in his sleep, but it stopped about 12 weeks old.


----------



## LifewithLouie (Jan 11, 2013)

Louie does this at some point every day. I say that he is "pacifying himself". He doesn't do the kneading thing with his paws though.
His stuffed toys don't last long, so there isn't one particular one that he's had since he came home.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

LifewithLouie said:


> His stuffed toys don't last long, so there isn't one particular one that he's had since he came home.


Any NEW stuffed toy I bring home for Ruby gets destroyed within 30 minutes. All her toys (stuffed or not) that she has had since the first couple weeks of coming home with us she's very gentle with and doesn't chew them up. Very bizarre.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So sweet that she has her favorite toy that she won't destroy!

Cash nibbles on soft things like that every day. Here's a video of him nibbling on a blanket, but he also does it with pillows or anything soft. He didn't do it when he was a puppy but he started doing it about 3 months ago and he's about 18 months old now. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnqcTTSgs-E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

